# Chicken babies1st time in the run



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute  Gotta love their first time out.


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

They are really enjoying being out in the pen...I can sit and watch them for hours


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

How old are they? They are soo cute! X


----------



## karaebaker (Dec 30, 2012)

They are ab 5 weeks old and we have one that's almost 7 weeks..they are so sweet


----------

